# SFR laundry chutes



## Coder (Apr 21, 2014)

Got a call from a builder asking if the laundry chute that he wants to have go from the second floor to the first floor laundry room is required to be lined with anything special? ie: fire resistive construction, shaft lining, etc. or can he just put in whatever. First one I have had to deal with. Didn't find anything in the IRC or IFC. Anyone know where to go for answers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 21, 2014)

no requirements for a detached 1 or 2 family dwelling or a townhouse.... (Scope of IRC). If in any other senario, better talk to a design professional ...

(answers are given in the unadmended code - your state or loacl authority having jurisidication may have other requirements.)


----------



## north star (Apr 21, 2014)

*= = ( )*

From the `12 IRC, see Section M1601*.1.1 - Above-ground duct systems:*

"Above-ground _duct systems _shall conform to the following:



7.3. Stud wall cavities shall not convey air from more than one floor level."

They gotta seal around the chute itself [ completely ] as it passes thru the

stud framing !

*( ) = =*


----------



## mjesse (Apr 21, 2014)

No special requirements - IRC 2009


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Unaware of any requirements. My stairway's open from first to second floor, thats how my clothes get to the washer.

I've seen a spring loaded door on the ceiling before and the chute was metal lined. House built in the 50's.

pc1


----------



## Coder (Apr 22, 2014)

I think the builder should at least have some sort of a locking mechanism on the upper hatch so the kiddos don't get tempted to crawl in there. Otherwise, you all confirmed my thoughts that it is not a significant hazard. Thanks


----------

